# دورة تدريب ميداني للمهندسين المدنين في #الاشراف الميداني والترميم# للمباني الخرسانية



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (14 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم.....، تحية طيبة وبعد:56:

احب ان اشارك اخواني المهندسين في هذا المنتدى خريجين وخبراء وحتى طلاب الفائدة ولنتبادل المعرفة معا وسويا احب ان اشارككم ما اعيشه حاليا من فترة تدريب عملي ميداني تسبق تخرجي بفصل واحد

لذلك احببت ان نتشارك واياكم هذا العمل مصحوبا بالتعليمات اللازمة للمهندس المشرف على العمل التشيدي للمباني الخرسانية وسوف اركز معكم على اعمال الترميم للمباني المهدمة او المعاد بناؤها 

وسوف يكون ذلك مصحوبا بالصور التي ستوفر للقاريء والمشارك معنا بعدا توضيحيا عاليا وقربا كبيرا من الواقع

 :19: وسوف تكون الصور من تصويري الخاص وحصرية وليست منقولة :19:

خاصة ان امور الترميم الهندسي هي بالغالب غير مصنفة داخل المواد الالزامية لاغلب الجامعات العربية


ملاحظة // الموضوع متواصل وليس عبارة عن صفحات قليلة
بل سيكون اشبه بالدوري ليكون بمثابة دورة رفع مستوى


نرجو التفاعل مع الموضوع من قبل المهندسين الخريجين القدامي واصحاب الخبرات ومن سبق له العمل كمهندس مشرف



م.محمود أبو شمالة
غزة - فلسطين



​


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (14 يوليو 2010)

بداية اود من الاخوة المشرفين اعطائنا المباركة والـ ok لبداية الموضوع ليأخذ زخم أكبر من باقي الاخوة الاعضاء


نعود للموضوع وقبل الغوص في المواضيع الهندسية والتفصيلات يجب على المهندس المشرف ان يعلم بعض الاشياء وان يراعي بعض الحيثيات في العمل الاشرافي واهمها بنظري التالي :

- ان يمتلك شخصية قوية امام العمال والمقاول الميداني سواء المقاول الرئيسي او المقاول من الباطن
- فرض شخصية المهندس يجب ان تكون معنوية وليس برفع الصوت او شتم العمال او ما شابه
- يجب على المهندس ان يفصل بين فترات الراحة او اوقات الترحاب حين الحضور للموقع والتتي تتسم بشخصية مرحة محبوبة من الجميع وبين الشخصية الجادة جدا جدا حين البدء بمرحلة الاشراف القعلي والتشيك على العمل المنجز خاصة قبل اوقات الصبات او بعدها بفترة
- يجب التدقيق بشكل دوري على كل ما يتعلق الحديد و concret بدرجة اكبر من اي شيء اخر
- يجب التدقيق بشكل كامل بكل الاعمدة بالدرجة الاعلى بين كل نظيراتها من صبات العمل المختلفة
"الاعمدة اكثر اجزاء المبنى حساسية لدى المهندس"




نكمل بشكل دوري باذن الله 

نرجة من الاخوة الخبراء توضيح ووضع اي تعديلات على اي كلمة خلال هذا الموضوع:7:

غدا سابدا بوضع الصور وبشكل دوري ومتسلسل:34:


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (14 يوليو 2010)

حتى لا تكون الدورة مملة وروتينية :9:

سنقوم كل يوم او عدة ايام بطرح مشكلة والقيام بالنقاش حول افضل الطرق للحل 

ساضع الان لكم صورة لسقف منزل متضرر بقذيفة :73:
ادت لعمل فتحة من خلاله
وسنرى راي الاعضاء لاحسن الطرق لحل هذه المشكلة بهذا السقف








لنرى همة الشباب
علما ان الفتحة او الضربة كانت مباشرة لاحد الاحزمة beams

كما هو واضح امامكم
​


----------



## م/مريم (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
من الواضح ان المبنى حديث البناء وهذا يوضحة حديد التسليح ومواد البناء المتناثرة وعليه اقترح الاتي
1- تصفية السقف حمل المبنى من المخلفات المتنائرة مع تصفية الحديد بطريقة البرش الحديدي
2- اعادة ترتيب وتسوية الحديد المتضرر الموجود مع اضافة اسياخ جديدة داعمة سوا للسقف او الكمرة
3- عمل التخشيبة وتنفيذ الصب


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (14 يوليو 2010)

اخواني اود منكم طلب صغير

 عند طرح اي موضوع او مشكلة في مبنى ارجو عدم انتظار الحل من احد مهندسي المنتدى فقط
ابدا بنفسك وابحث بالانترنت والكتب اللي بحوزتك بل وحاول ابتكار اي حل من مخيلتك قد لا يكون نمطي لكن غير مخالف للكود او ما سبق لك دراسته

اعلم عزيزي المهندس ان مجالنا"الهندسة المدنية" بقدر ما هو مقيد بقوانين وكود للعمل
فهو يعطي للمصمم مساحة عمل حرة ومرونة ميدانية لهذا فلا تنتظر وابدا باطلاق حرية التفكير لعقلك وعندها ستبدا برؤية نتائج باهرة من عقلك الهندسي
 
اعلم عزيزي المهندس
ان الوقت ليس ملكك
الان انت باستطاعتك ان تسال وان تبحث فانت لازلت شابا في بداية طريقك

واعلم انه بعد وقت ليس كبير سيكون سؤالك بمثابة طلب استشارة هندسية قد تكلفك المال يوما ما او قد تحرجك عدم معرفتك لمعلومة هندسية في وقت حساس

لهذا اريد ان ارى اقتراحات للحل قبل ان اطرح الحل بشكل تفصيلي لاي مشكلة يتم طرحها 
​


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (14 يوليو 2010)

م/مريم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من الواضح ان المبنى حديث البناء وهذا يوضحة حديد التسليح ومواد البناء المتناثرة وعليه اقترح الاتي
> 1- تصفية السقف حمل المبنى من المخلفات المتنائرة مع تصفية الحديد بطريقة البرش الحديدي
> 2- اعادة ترتيب وتسوية الحديد المتضرر الموجود مع اضافة اسياخ جديدة داعمة سوا للسقف او الكمرة
> 3- عمل التخشيبة وتنفيذ الصب



وعليكم السلام
طريقة تفكيرك وقراءتك للصورة اختي مريم جيدة وتنم عن تاني قبل اطلاق للحكم

لكن لا باس للتوضيح لك ان المبنى قديم جدا ربما 20 سنة على الاقل والحديد املس وليس مبزر "دلالة على القدم" - نتكلم عن حديد يعطي ربما اقل من 3600

كما انه لا بد من الكشف على كامل الbeam الذي قد بكون قد اصابه تشققات قوية
وهنا احب ان اوضح التالي 
اي تشقق قوي في عمق الحزام في السقف او حتى في الكشفات يعني فشل اصابه ويفضل ازالته واستبداله واحيانا يكون ذلك ضروري جدا وليس تفضيل

مع ملاحظة انه قد لا يكون ذلك غير واضح الا بالاقتراب الشديد بالعين من الحزام والكشف بعد ازالة القصارة للتاكد من مدى الشرخ ان وجد وهل هو بالقصارة فقط او بالحزام

لكن اريد ان احول لك سؤال
ماذا لو تم صب المساحة المتضررة وتبع ذلك عملية تسرب مياه من اعلى لاسفل 
فهذه نقطة مهمة للغاية :19:


بالنسبة للنقطة 2 فهي اضافة ممتازة للغاية .... احسنت :75:

انتظر اجابات اكثر تبحر وتفصيل من باقي الاخوة:20:


----------



## م/مريم (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم التوضيح واود الاشارة الى السؤال الذي طرح ، يتم اضافة مواد لاصقة خاصة لهذا الغرض للربط بين الخرسانة االقديمة والتي سوف يتم صبها حتى لا تفصل وبالتالي تمنع ظهور اشراخ تسمح بنفاذ المياة عبرها


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمود مقدما على مجهودك ..
لكن ليس عندى خبرة بهذا المجال ..
لكن يبدو المبنى لم يتضرر نتيجة القذيفة....
لذا بالنسبة للسقف .. صلب السقف بجاكات هيدروليكية لو احتاج وعمل الشدة الخشبية واضافة أسياخ حديد اضافية وصب السقف واستخدام طبعا مادة ايبوكسية رابطة بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديدة من أجل التماسك..
واذا استدعت الحاجة استخدام مادة carbon fiber لزيادة التحمل






والكمرة الخرسانية اذا كانت متضررة يتم زيادة أبعادة بصب قميص حولها لتدعميها ..





وكذلك بالنسبة للعمود اذا كان هناك تخوف من الأحمال وأعتقد أنه غير موجود فيستخدم قميص خرسانى مع الالتزام بالمواصفات





طبعا والتدعيم يتم بالعكس أى العمود - الكمرة - السقف


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (14 يوليو 2010)

ممتاز 
عمل جميل ونشاط طيب اخي المهندس الصامت
بإذن الله غدا ساضع شرح مفصل لما جرى عمله في هذا المنزل وهو قريب للغاية من افتراحات الاخوة

وساوضح فكرة عامة لكيفية عمل القميص
وغدا نطرح قضية ومشكلة جديدة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 يوليو 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوفت
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## engmze (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفكرة عمل الموضوع جميله وممتازة وحلوة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## doha_4all (15 يوليو 2010)

انا مع المهندس الصامت كلامه ميه ميه


----------



## محمد دهشورى (15 يوليو 2010)

موضوع غاية فى التميز 
متابع للموضوع بجد ان شاء الله وان شاء الله اشارك باستمرار بالراى ان توفر لدى 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
نشاط مشكور من كل المشاركين
وشكر خاص للاشراف على التثبيت

نعود الان للموضوع الترميمي
اولا يجب ان نضع الاخوة في صورة الوضع الذي نتعامل معه

السقف تعرض لضربة قذيفة ادت الى اهتزاز بالمبنى وعملت ثغرة داخل السقف
*



من سوء الحظ ان الضربة استهدفت منطقة الحزام "يعني وضع اكثر حساسية" لان البيم يقوم بعملية حمل للسقف من جوانبه المختلفة 
وبعد فحص جيد من قبلي والمهندس المسؤل لاحظنا وجود تشققات على امتداد الbeam بعيدة نسبيا عن الفتحة فتم اصدار التعليمات التالية للعمال
- سيتم ازالة اجزاء كبيرة من الحزام هي عبارة عن الفتحة وما يجاورها حتى الوصول الى مكان التشقق الاخر على امتداد الحزام
- سيتم ازالة مسافة من الاعصاب والاحجار السقفية بتقدير اولي مشافة حجرين يمين ويسار الحزام
- ملاحظة ان التكسير لا يستهدف الاعمدة السفلية باي شكل من الاشكال حتى لا يضعفها " طالما انها سليمة" وهذا ما تاكدنا منه 
- يجب التكسير بواسطة "كمبريسة" وليس بواسطة المهدات اليدوية التي تسبب خلخلات بالسقف السليم
- ممنوع استخدام كمبرسات هوائية لنفس السبب
- عند الانتهاء من عملية التكسير كان اخره عند طرف احد الاعمدة فقمنا بعملية تكيبر وقص علوية وبزاوية 45 درجة حتى يتم التحام قوي بين الصبة البيم الجديدة مع العمود السفلي
حافة التكسير بالسقف يجب ان تكون بزاوية 45 درجة " يجب التدقيق على هذا الموضوع"
-يجب التنظيف للحواف جيدا قبل تجهيز الصبة
- استخدام مادة لاصقة مناسبة وقوية " تكون غالبا محددة بمواصفات العقد" وبنسب محددة مسبقا 

الان نعود لموضوع الحديد
- لاحظنا ان الحديد ليس مبزر - يعني قوة تحمل اقل- والمبنى قديم نسبيا
- لذلك يجب تنظيف الحديد جيدا والتاكد من عدم تاكله
وهنا يرجع للمهندس تقدير الموثق واتخاذ قرار حول الحديد واحد مما يلي

* الخيار الاول اما ازالة كل الحديد واستبداله بقفص جديد / ويفضل هنا اعادة تحليل للتاكد من كمية الحديد المناسبة فربما كان هناك خطا سابق/
* الخيار الثاني الاقل تكلفة هو الابقاء على اللحديد مع اضاقة اسياخ جديدة على اعتبار ان الحديد القديم متضرر ولن يعطي اكثر من نصف قوته الاصلية / هذا شيء فرضي / ازيادة الامان
لكن يجب التاكد من عدم الزيادة عن الحد الاقصى للحديد في الbeam


نكمل لاحقا
*​


----------



## احمد المهندس (15 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بيكم وجزاكم الله خير، أرجو الإستمرار


----------



## العضوالذهبي (15 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية شباب
وخصوصا أخي محمود
وعن رأيي نفس رأي المهندسة مريم والمهندس الصامت
غير أني أحب التأكيد علي استخدام المواد الرابطة بين الخرسانة القديمة والحديثة بالأضافة الي التنظيف الجيد ويا حبذا لو تم زيادة أسياخ جديده للكمر والسقف.
مع تحياتي


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (15 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مميز شكرا جزيلا مهندس محمود


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (15 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم 
كيف حال المهندسين:20:

شكرا لكل من شكرني ولا شكر على واجب والحقيقة انا من عليه شكركم فانا استفيد مثلي مثلكم :7:

ساعود الان للكلام عن بعض التعليمات الواجد على المهندس المشرف ان يعيها خلال تواجده بالموقع خاصة الجدد بعمل الاشراف

- على المهندس المشرف ان يهيء نفسه لكل العراقيل التي من الممكن ان تواجهه من قبل المقاول 
- ابرز هذه التحديات هي اخذ العينات / وهي اكثر ما يخشاه المقاول/
- قد لا يكون وراء هذه الخشية نوايا غش من قبله لكنها اشبه بالغريزة لدى العامل والمقاول قد تتسب بمقاضاته او خصم اموال من مستخلصه بما ينص عليه العقد المبرم اذا فشلت العينة

وهنا احب ان اضع بعض التوجيهات للمهندسين الجدد بما يخص اخذ العينات

- يجب ان تكون انت صاحب القرار في لحظة اخذ العينة وليس المقاول الميداني 
بمعنى اخر خلال عملية الصب اختر لحظة عشوائية لطلب اخذ العينة عندها حتى لا يحدث اي تلاعب مسبق بالعينات
- اذا حصل / وهو الغالب خاصة اذا كنت مهندس جديد / :d مماطلة من المقاول باخذ العينة فعليك بفرض شخصيتك والاصرار لحظة اصدار التعليمات على اخذ العينة من الوقت والمكان الذي انت تحدده

"لاحظ عزيزي ان فرض شخصية المهندس ستتكرر معنا كثيرا وهي من اسس نجاح اي مهندس":19:

- يجب عليك الحرص الشديد ان طريقة اخذ العينات وطريقة دمكها مستوفيه للشروط وتاكد تماما مدة اخذ العينة ومدة الدمك - راجع كيفية اخذ العينات والفحص-
- احيانا يقوم المقاول بحركة فهلوة:8: / تتمثل في ضرب قالب الفحص بعد اخذ العينة بدقائق لزيادة الدمك / مخالف لشروط اخذ العينة القياسية/ عشان كدا لازم تكون مصحصح

عليك متابعه العينات واجراء باقي التعليمات من حفظ للعينة في منطقة غير مشمسة وغمرها بالماء ....الخ حتى نفلها للمختبر المعتمد وعليك بتعليم العينات باوراق مكتوب عليها رقم العينة والمكان والزمان لاخذها حتى لا تتبدل او يتم استبدالها بطريقة او اخرى



سنكمل بإذن الله​


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (15 يوليو 2010)

طيب الان ساضع صورة خفيفة لسقف اخر متاثر من اسفل وليس من اعلى

اخذت صورة له بالامس
ما رايكم بهذا!!!!!!!

مشكلة صغيرة تريد حلا 

وطلبوك كمهندس للموقع لاعطاء رايك قبل مباشرة العمل
وعليك الان اصدار تعليمات:75:

هيا الان اصدر التعليمات
هل نزيل السقف ام لا ام ماذا نفعل
​ 

 ​ 


ضع مقترحاتك لحل المشكلة ​


----------



## احمد سمير حجاج علي (16 يوليو 2010)

شكراً ياهندسه


----------



## life for rent (16 يوليو 2010)

دة نوعه ايه السقف دة
مش قادر افهمه اصراحة :86:
مفيش غير :11:


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (16 يوليو 2010)

life for rent قال:


> دة نوعه ايه السقف دة
> مش قادر افهمه اصراحة :86:
> مفيش غير :11:



:77: :77:

غريبة !!! دا السؤال سهل جدا دا سقف هالو عادي جدا :68:
بس ماكل ضربة ونار من اسفل ادت الى تآكل الباطون وظهور حديد تسليح الربس

الهمة يا شباب دا سؤال سهل يعني فقط للتنشيط :60:


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (16 يوليو 2010)

بالنسبة للصورة الاخيرة 
فعلى المهندس اتباع ما يلي

اذا كان هناك تأكل بالحجر داخل السقف ولم يكن هناك اي ضرر بالربس فعلينا تذكر معلومة مهمة

ما هي وظيفة الحجارة بالسقف!!!!
الوظيفة بالاصل هي تخفيف احمال السقف
اي انه ليس هناك وظيفة انشائية حساسة 

وبالتالي اذا لم يكن هناك ضرر اصاب الربس او الاحزمة فيمكن تدبر الامر بواسطة القصارة باستخدام الشبك "لعمل عدة طبقات"

واذا كان هناك اصابة للربس او الاحزمة " في حالتنا الاخيرة اصاصبة للربس"
فيجب ان يتم ازالة المنطقة وصبها من جديد

مع مراعاة التالي

زيادة حديد التسليح اذا لم يتم ايتبداله
واستخدام المادة اللاصقة لصبة الباطون الجديدة .....الخ - كما اوضحنا بالمشكلة الاولى-

ملاحظة هامة 
لا تنسى كونك مهندس اشراف التأكيد على سلامة -تمديدات الاساس لاسلاك الكهرباء بالسقف وامكانية استبدال التالف المعرض للنار بجديد

نكمل باذن الله 

:1:​


----------



## life for rent (16 يوليو 2010)

والله انا بقول انه سقف هوردى 
لكن دة مدمر خالص علشان كدة مش عارف اتعرف عليه
لكن بصراحة الموضوع مفيد اووى 
ولك خالص تحياتى ...............مستنيين للاستفادة باكبر قدر من خبرتك فى هذا الموضوع
واعذرنى اذا كنت دون المستوى...........فتلميذك خريج جديد 
جزاك الله كل خييييييييييييييير


----------



## engmze (17 يوليو 2010)

على ماعتقد انا مش عارف حل لمشكلة الصور الاخيرة 
وكل اللى اعرفة وضع مونه خرسانية بالمحارة ووضعها على السقف الى ان يمتليء تمام وتسويتها
والله اعلم


----------



## civillain (17 يوليو 2010)

جزا الله الجميع بالخير بس لابد ان تتأكد من حاله باقى السقف قبل اصلاح هذه الفتحه


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (17 يوليو 2010)

engmze قال:


> على ماعتقد انا مش عارف حل لمشكلة الصور الاخيرة
> وكل اللى اعرفة وضع مونه خرسانية بالمحارة ووضعها على السقف الى ان يمتليء تمام وتسويتها
> والله اعلم




اخي الربس متضرر بشدة
لذلك وبدون تقكير يتوجد ازالة كامل المنطقة وصبها من جديد


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (17 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا بالجميع

هناك موضوع هام جدا جدا 
لا اعرف كيف غفلت انا التنويه عليه بردودي السابقة

وهو ما يخص تسليح الشير " الاساور يعني"

عند القيام بازاله اي حزام بالسقف حصلت له اضرار :73:يجب التنبه الى وضع الحد الادني لحديد تسليح الشير "الاساور"

والحقيقة بعد مراجعتي للمواصفات الخاصة بمشروع الترميم الذي انا بصدد التدرب فيه كان الحد الادنى هو التالي - وهو نفس الحد بمعظم المشاريع الانشائية - لانه يلبي شروط الكود دون القيام بعملية تحليل او ما شابه -

وضع اساور فاي 8 "حديد مبزر" وعند تعذر وجود حديد مبزر مثلا لاي سبب يستخدم بدل منه فاي 10 "حديد مبرز" يعني نزيد ولا نقلل
اما بالنسبة للمسافات بين الاساور فكانت التالي
20سم بين كل سوارة والاخرى فس وسط البيم و10 سم على طرفي البيم 

طيب سؤال .... ماذا نقصد بطرفي البيم
الجواب .... طرف البيم هو المسافة الاكبر من بين " 1متر او ثلث طول البيم"
.
.
.
.
مثال......:d..... مثال

بيم طوله 4 متر 
نضع اساور على بعد 20 سم بالنصف ونضع على المسافة الاكبر من"1متر او 4/3 متر على بعد 10سم"

4/3 > 1 متر - وبالتالي مسافة 4/3 متر على الطرف اليمين و مسافة 4/3 متر على الطرف اليسار نضع اساور 8 ملم على بعد 10 سم وبقية البيم على بعد 20 سم

انتهى :75:



نكمل لاحقا
​


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (17 يوليو 2010)

كنا قد طرحنا مشكلة لاحد الاسقف بالصفحة الاولى 

وقد كتبت ردا مفصلا لطريقة الحل
في الرد رقم 14 بالصفحة الثانية لمن يريد العودة اليه

هذا هو السقف المتضرر


*

*



ولكن لزيادة التوضيح لكيفية ازالة الباطون حول وبجانب البيم المستهدف

اتيت لكم بصورة جديدة توضيحية 

اثناء العمل اليوم




 
​


----------



## م رشا (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووور م. محمود عالموضوع الرائع .. وبننتظر المزيد لنكتسب خبرة اكبر من خلال تدريبك العملي.. :20:


----------



## ALNORAS (17 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مفيد جداً ياباش مهندس وان شاء الله نستمر معاكم في محاولة حل المشاكل الانشائية القادمة


----------



## محمد عسر (18 يوليو 2010)

الصوره بتاعه المنزل فين يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد عسر (18 يوليو 2010)

اولا 
شكرا جزيلا علي الموضوع لانه بجد مفيد
بس في سؤال يا بشمهندس ؟
في الكمره بالنسبه لمقاومه الشير انتوا شغالين كود امريكي يعني الكانات بس هي اللي بتقاوم الشير ومفيش حديد مكسح؟
مع ان الحديد المكسح يوفر اكتر


----------



## red bired (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (19 يوليو 2010)

محمد عسكر

اخي لا توجد صورة لكل المنزل لانها لا تفيد بشيء ....... الضرر واضح بالصورة

اما بخصوص التكسيح فهو موجود بالبيم ولا مشاكل بذلك

مع اني مش فاهم طبيعه سؤالك وعلاقة حديد الشير بحديد التسليح المكسح:87:


مشكور على مرورك​


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (19 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا بالجميع مرة اخرى

في الحقيقة احترت في الموضوع الجديد الذي ارغب بطرحه بالموضوع المتجدد :87:

لكني ارتأيت ان اضع بعض الملاحظات المهمة حول اكتشافنا لاخطاء في التنفيذ في المنازل التي نقوم بترميمها

يعني المبنى عندما بني لاول مرة حصلت اخطاء تنفيذية في البناء
او على الاقل تم استخدام طرق ليست الافضل 

وساضع بعض الصور التوضيحية لهذا الموضوع 

لكن لعل اهم المواقف التي استوقفتني هي عملية تحميل الاوزان على الحوائط
وهذا تصرف غير مخالف هندسيا لكنه غير جيد بنظري

لان الحوائط هي اكثر عناصر المنشأ تعرضا للهدم والضعف عند حصول اي اشكال بالمبنى او تعرضه لاي ضربات او مشاكل لانها اجزاء ليس لها اي اهداف انشائية بالاصل او بالغالب

لاحظ هنا هذا البيم الكبير نسبيا غير مرتبط بالعمود البعيد الواضح بالصورة بل محمل على طرف الحائط "المهدم حاليا" عبر -كوتسيم حديد- يعني تشريك حديد بالحجر وجالس على الحائط اسفل منه




ايضا مجرد الربط على العمود يزيد من تماسك المبنى ويزيد الربط بين اجزاؤه ويخفف اي حمل لى المبنى ويساعد بعملية الترميم - ان تطلب ذلك- لان الاعمدة اكثر قوة من الحوائط واذا انهار العمود فلن نبكي بعدها على بيم ساقط لان المبنى سيكون وقع اصلا
  



هناك ملحوظة اخرى

وجدت باحد المباني ان المهندس لم يضع احزمة ثانوية - ربما بمعظم المبنى -
وهذا فعلا شيء غريب جدا جدا 
فكما قلنا بالاعلى الربط مهم جدا ليتصرف المبنى ككتلة واحدة ويقلل من اي اضرار قد تحثل به / لشدة تماسك اجزاؤه/ 

كما انه لا توجد بهذا الاجراء اي توفير لاننا سنزيد من التحميل على الاحزمة الرئيسية بالمبنى
اذا
ما الحكمة من هذا الاجراء الغريب!!!!!!!
:83:​


----------



## life for rent (19 يوليو 2010)

كم استفدنا من حضرتك
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (19 يوليو 2010)

life for rent قال:


> كم استفدنا من حضرتك
> بارك الله فيك




حياك الله
مرورك المتواصل يشرفني

:20:


----------



## engabogabr (20 يوليو 2010)

جزااك الله خيرا في انتظار ابداعاتك اخي الكريم


----------



## hemaxplode (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور
بجد موضوع متميز
وفقك الله


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (20 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم

اليوم كان متعب جدا جدا جدا :61:

بصراحة المهندس المدني "خاصة الاستشاري" يبذل جهد مش طبيعي :57:

:75: وانا من موقعي هذا اطالب بزيادة للرواتب لهذه الفئة من المهندسين :75:

المهم نرجع للموضوع 
اود طرح نقطة جديدة تتعلق بالصبة
اغلب المشاريع يشترط بها ان تكون الصبات جاهزة يعني من مصنع معتمد 
لكن احيانا تكون كمية الصبة المطلوبة قليلة نسبيا فنطر حينها للخلط بالموقع

وهنا يبدا التعب الحقيقي 
ويجب على المهندس الاستشاري ان يفتح عيناه جيدا لعدة امور

1- يجب التشدد في كمية المياه المضافة اننا نحلط كميات صغيرة فاذا زدنا مثلا لتر ماء واحد على خلطة كيس او نصف كيس فعذا معناه تجاوز خطير قد يتسبب في فشل الخلطة .

2- يجب تجهيز قوالب الاختبار قبل الخلط وعلى المهندس ان يختار وقت عشوائي لجلب العينة لا يكون عامل الخلط متوقه - المقصود هنا حتى لا يقوم العامل او المقاول بتحسين الخلطة عند قرب اخذ العينة-

3 - احيانا يقوم المقاول بالمراوغة بتاخير اخذ العينة ليختار عينة محسنة لذلك على المهندس الاصرار على طلبة بجلب العينة بالوقت الذي يحدده هو اي المهندس
وحذار من المكر اثناء عمل العينة عبر زيادة الكورس بالعينة او عبر ضرب المكعب بعد وضع الخلطة به بالارض لزيادة مدكه بشكل مخالف للمواصفات

4- يجب التركيز اكثر عند صب الاعمدة بي "300" بشكل اكبر من باقي الصبات البي 250

5- يجب استخدام الرجاج بعد الصب مباشرة وحذاري من استخدامه بعد فترة طويلة من الصب خوفا من تهتك الباطون بعد ان يكون قد بدا بعملية التصلب 
كذلك يمنع الاطالة بوضع الرجاج داخل الباطون حتى لا يضعف قوة الباطون بتكسيره للروابط





6- يجب ان يمنع المهندس العمال من بدا عملية الخلط طالما ان اعمال الطوبار لم تنته
فهناك حالات يتم بها خلط الصبة والانتظار نصف ساعه او اكثر ريثما تنتهي عملية الطوبار وخلال هذا الوقت تكون الصبة على الارض وبدات تجف
 





حسنا هذا ما تذكره عقلي حاليا 

نكمل لاحقا باذن الله 
​


----------



## life for rent (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
معش النقطة 6
يعنى ايه طوبار؟؟؟
وبارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك المستمر


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (20 يوليو 2010)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم
> معش النقطة 6
> يعنى ايه طوبار؟؟؟
> وبارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك المستمر




اعمال الطوبار مصطلح دارج هنا بغزة :d

المقصود به الفورم 

يعني وضح الخشب وقوالب الصب


----------



## life for rent (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيييك


----------



## haiderhassan (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات القيمه وارجو توضيح اي تستخدم القمصان الحديديه؟


----------



## haiderhassan (21 يوليو 2010)

ما معنى كلمه طوبار؟


----------



## haiderhassan (21 يوليو 2010)

بالنسبه للسقف المتظرر انا اقترح ازاله السقف وصبه من جديد لانه متظرر تماما .... وشكرا


----------



## haiderhassan (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد عسر (21 يوليو 2010)

م.محمود أبو شمالة قال:


> محمد عسكر​
> 
> اخي لا توجد صورة لكل المنزل لانها لا تفيد بشيء ....... الضرر واضح بالصورة​
> اما بخصوص التكسيح فهو موجود بالبيم ولا مشاكل بذلك​
> ...


 متشكرين يا هندسه
بس في شويه اعتبارات
انا قلت كده علشان حضرتك مسلح باعلي قيم لتسليح الشير فاعتقدت انكم شغالين زي الكود الامريكي بتحميل قوي الشير للكانات فقط وعدم استخدام حديد مكسح فقط علوي وسفلي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



haiderhassan قال:


> ما معنى كلمه طوبار؟





م.محمود أبو شمالة قال:


> اعمال الطوبار مصطلح دارج هنا بغزة :d
> 
> المقصود به الفورم
> 
> يعني وضح الخشب وقوالب الصب


----------



## sendbad2011 (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياجماعة انا بجد استفدت كتير من اقتراحاتكم 
الى الامام دائما باذن الله


----------



## م القمودي (22 يوليو 2010)

ممكن استخدام مادة السيكا لكن لا اعرف رقمها الان لربط بين الخرسانا القديمة والجديده؟
انا متفق مع المهندس الصامت وشكرا له لاني تعرفت علي \ريقه جديده في الترميم


----------



## م القمودي (22 يوليو 2010)

ممكن استخدام في الشكل التاني
شبك حديدي نوع لسان عصفور ويتبث جيدا ويقوم بالمحاره عليه علي مرتان ويتبث شبك مره اخره ويتم اعطاء الاوجه الاخيرع للمحاره
ولكن لا يتم استخدام المحاره في يوم واحد يجب استخدامها علي عدة مرات 
وكدالك التاكد من ان الطبقه العلويا لسقف جيدا وليس بحاله سيأه
هدا اقتراح وأمل الرد عليه لتأكد من هده الفكرا ادا كانت مناسبه


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (22 يوليو 2010)

سنكمل باذن الله الليلة

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو العطا (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس محمود 
موضوع فوق الممتاز وربنا يوفقك 
ومشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdo22287 (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا أخي على الموضوع


----------



## عبدالرحمن الكاف (24 يوليو 2010)

1-ازالة اي احمال على البلاطة.
2-وضع حديد و كانات اضافية
3-عمل الشدة الخرسانية ثم الصب


----------



## harazosama (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (24 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم

عذرا على التاخر بسبب الانشغال

ساتطرق فيما بعد لموضوع التشطيبات وما يرتبط به من قصارة وتبليط يجب على المهندس المشرف اخذه بعين الاعتبار عند التشيك على العمل المنجز

كما انه لا بد للتطرق باسهاب لموضوع حساب الكميات وطريقته واسلوبه 

وبكل تاكيد سيكون لنا كلام عن المستخلصات التجارية للمشاريع الهندسية

لكن احببت ان اضع بعض الملاحظات

اولا

ما رايكم بهذه الصورة





هذا بيم كسر وعندما كشفنا على الحديد راينا ما هو واضح بالصورة
ولن اتكلم عن كمية الحديد هل هي كافية ام ليست بكافية

لكن انظر كيفية وضع الحديد بداخل البيم

الاصل هنا وضع سوارة على شكل حرف "اس بالانجليزي" ونضع سيخ حديد فوق اخيه داخل اسوارة في داخل البيكم

وعموما اذا كانت البيم به اربع اسياخ فاكثر نضع سوارة مربعه الشكل 



شيء اخر احب التنويه له

بالصفحات السابقة كنا قد تكلمنا عن المادة اللاصقة اللتي توضع على طرق حديد التشريك "الاشاير" عند غمل تشريك للبيم داخل العامود او عمل التشريك باي موضع كان

وكنا قد قلنا ان المادة هي مادة ابوكسي
لكن الاغلبية ربما لا تعرف شكلها

لذلك اخذت صورة عصر هذا اليوم لهذه العلبة لاريها للجميع لزيادة الوضوح





والمادة باللون الاصفر هي مادة لبدء التفاعل تخلط مع مادة الابوكسي بنسية موضحة بالعقد
وحسب علمي انها تخلط بنسبة 1/3 الى 2/3


تحياتي 
نكمل لاحقا ​


----------



## محمود البدري (24 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا اتمني افادتنا بالمذيد وشكرا لكم


----------



## القافله (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكور لك يا اخي وان شا الله ربنا يكرمك في حياتك العمليه


----------



## Eng.Laila (27 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيكم الف عافية .. عن جد استفدت كتير .. خصوصا اني على وشك التخرج .. و بصراحة متخوفة شوي من الواقع العملي لأني كتير حابة اشتغل بهالمجال


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود القيم


----------



## شوقى نجيب (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## القطعاني ليبيا (28 يوليو 2010)

بالنسبة للسقف المتضرر نتيجة القذيفة يجب معاينة المبنى والتأكد من عدم وجود تشققات وتصدعات به ومن ثم وتقوية حديد التسليح بزرع اشاير بمادة ابوكسيه وعمل مادة ربط بين الخرسانة الجديدة والقديمة وطلاء الحديد وعمل شدة خشبيه والصب بخرسانة مضاف اليها مواد لتقويتها او قراوت


----------



## القطعاني ليبيا (28 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم هل يمكن معالجة حوائط مباني بسمك 10سم مع العلم انها غير حامله مع ضمان عدم وجود تشققات مستقبلية وهل توجد مواصفه بهذا


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (28 يوليو 2010)

القطعاني ليبيا قال:


> السلام عليكم هل يمكن معالجة حوائط مباني بسمك 10سم مع العلم انها غير حامله مع ضمان عدم وجود تشققات مستقبلية وهل توجد مواصفه بهذا




سلام عليكم

اخي الجواب مرتبط بالسؤال
هل هناك تشققات كبيرة وتضرر كبير بالجدار ام لا!!!!!!!!!!!

وطالما ان الجدران غير حاملة فلا مشاكل اذا كانت التشققات صغيرة وغير عميقة فيمكن علاج الموضوع بالقصارة لا غير

اما اذا كان الجدار متهالك فيفضل ازالته وبناؤه من جديد خاصة انه بسمك 10 سم
اي انه غير مكلف جدا وايصا اي ضربة به قد تكون جدا مؤثرة

كما ان هناك طرق معالجة شائغة مثل استخدام المالتينة" وهي مادة بيضاء تستخدم قبل الدهان غالبا لسد التشققات والثقوب بالجدار


شكرا


----------



## mangos (30 يوليو 2010)

thnkssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد خميس محمد (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اشكرك على هذه المشاركة الرائعة وارجو من الله عز وجل ان يجعلها بميزان حسناتك
لو تكرمت ان تعيد رفع الصور التي رفعها بتاريخ 24-07 لانها لم تظهر جيدا ولك جزيل الشكر
وللامام يا ابن غزة الابية


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (30 يوليو 2010)

محمد خميس محمد

اهلا اخي

حاولت اعادة الرفع لكن يبدو ان الصور حذفت من الكاميرا عن طريق الخطا
وكنت اظن ان الخلل بالصور فقط يظهر عندي ولم ينبهني حينها احد من الاعضاء

ياحاول اخذ صور جديدة باذن الله باقرب فرصة

شرفني مرورك


----------



## محمد صبري أبوالنجا (31 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
نرجو مزيد من تلك النقاط الهامة
السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد خميس محمد (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الي الشرف ان اتعرف على مهندس مثلك وللمناسبة انا مهندس بشتغل بدبي ولكني من غزة واتمنى لك التوفيق واتمني ان تستطيع ان ترفع الصور مرة ثانية ولك جزيل الشكر وربنا يوفقك وللامام


----------



## فواز الجرجري (1 أغسطس 2010)

تصليح السقف والbeamتم وضع عمود تحته(عمود حديدي )فواز الجرجري طالب هندسة مدنية وشكرا


----------



## shhamms (1 أغسطس 2010)

لاعادة صب السقف 
1- يتم تكسير مساحة اوسع من السقف ورفع الحديد المتضرر 
2- ربط حديد تسليح جديد (over lap ) مع الحديد القديم 
3- عمل القالب الخشبي وتهيئته لاعمال الصب الكونكريتي مع استخدام مادة (SBR ) قبل المباشرة باعمال الصب القديم


----------



## م.عادل صبري (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ياهندسه


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (2 أغسطس 2010)

عذرا للانقطاع الفترة الماضية

سنكمل قريبا باذن الله بمواضيع جديدة


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (3 أغسطس 2010)

بخصوص الاخ الذي طلب صور بديلة عن علبة الايبوكسي التس تضاف على الحديد الداخل بالعامود عند عمل بيم على الحائط " كشفة شباك او باب " 

يعني بمعنى اخر عند عمل تشريك للحديد 

او بالمصطلح الدارج في غزة - عمل الكوتسيم - 

نستحدم هذه المادة

​


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (3 أغسطس 2010)

طبعا هناك مادة اخرى يجب ان تضاف لمادة الابوكسي لكي تبدأ بالتفاعل وهي مادة تشبه العسل لونه وكحركة للمزيج ورائحته قوية جدا جدا

والمادة بجانب الابوكسي موضحة بالصورة اسفل

​


----------



## life for rent (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييير
وبارك فى المجهود


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (3 أغسطس 2010)

life for rent قال:


> جزاك الله كل خييييييييير
> وبارك فى المجهود




تحياتي يا هندسة

بما انك مصري فحابب اسالك سؤال

حاليا احنا بغزة بنستخدم الحديد من الانفاق يعني مصري

لكن بالفحص تبين انه هذا الحديد لا يعطي 4200 = Fy 
بل يعطي من 3500 الى 3900

انتم بمصر على اي اساس تبنون التصميم 

يعني على اي رقم 

علما ان اغلب الكتب الهندسية تتعامل مع الحديد على انه 4200


----------



## إسلام علي (3 أغسطس 2010)

> *لكن بالقحص تبين انه خذا الحديد لا يعطي 4200 = fy
> بل يعطي من 3500 الى 3900
> *


لو عز فعز منه إجهادين 
360
و
400
ويبدو أنه لجأ لعمل الجريد 400 لتسهيل عملية الصناعة منما يقلل التكاليف في حيلة للتغلب على خفضه للأسعار !!
ويزعمون أنه معه الآيزو لكن الحديد جيد
أما لو تركي فأنصحك لا ستخدموا التركي
وفقكم وأكثر من أنفاقكم ولعن من يهدمها ويمنعها من كلاب النظام واليهود
موفق


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (3 أغسطس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> لو عز فعز منه إجهادين
> 360
> و
> 400
> ...



بخصوص المنتجات المصرية والتركية

فبالنسبة للحديد الاغلبية تستخدم المصري ومرة سمعت ان التركي المصدر لمصر اقل قوة

لكن بالنسبة للاسمنت مثلا فيفصل التركي وينسحب ذلك ايضا على اغلب مواد البناء الاخرى "يفصل المنتج التركي"

لكن هناك مشاكل باسياخ الحديد تتمثل في قطر السيخ
يعني حديد 8 ملم او ال10 ملم يعطي قطر حقيقي اقل ونطر لزيادة الحديد لهذا السبب

كما انه اغلب المهندسين يغفلون عن اختلاف ما درسوه عن الواقع الحالي للحديد

يعني مهندس يصمم منزل كامل على حديد 4200 ويذهب عن باله ان الحديد يعطي اقل من 4000 وهكذا

ولهذا يجب على المهندسين العاملين في غزة التنبه لهذه الموضوع جيدا


----------



## life for rent (4 أغسطس 2010)

م.محمود أبو شمالة قال:


> تحياتي يا هندسة
> 
> بما انك مصري فحابب اسالك سؤال
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم.....استاذنا الكريم....كيف الاخبار اتمنى تكون فى افضل حال ان شاء الله
سافرد لك القائمة حتى تتعرف اكثر على الخواص الميكانيكية لانواع الصلب
هناك صلب طرى عادى 
240/350 او 280/450 وهو املس
وهناك صلب عالى المقاومة
360/520 او 400/600 ذو نتوؤات
وهناك صلب شبك ملحوم مسحوب على البارد 
450/520 قد يكون املس او ذو نتوؤات او ذو عضات وهو للعلم لا يسمح باستخدامه انشائيا باقطار اقل من 5 مم


----------



## life for rent (4 أغسطس 2010)

اضافة لما سبق
اننا فى مصر نستخدم صلب 360/520 كصلب عالى المقاومة فى التصميم
وصلب 240/350 كصلب طرى عادى (كانات او اساور)


----------



## كاتي مرمر (4 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بك على هذا الموضوع المهم
ولكن يا حبذا عند ذكر اي مصطلح ان يتم باللغة الانكليزية او العربية الفصحة
حتى يتم فهمه وليس باللغة المحلية

ولك كل الشكر الجزيل ومتابعين وبانتظار المزيد من المشاركات المميزة منك

تحياتي لك


----------



## youngeng (4 أغسطس 2010)

انا عندى راى اخر ان لو المبنى مخلصش ولسه بادئيين فى بنائه ان ممكن نكسر الجزء المتضرر كله ونصبه من جديد لان القذيفة مش هتسبب فتحة فقط هتسبب شروخ اخرى فيجب دراسة ما سببته القذيفة جيدا قبل العمل 
واذا كان ما سببته القذيفة بسيطا ممكن من عمل قميص خرسانى للفتحة التى سببتها القذيفة ونستخدم مادة اديبوند مثلا للحام الخرسانة القديمة بالخرسانة حديثة الصب


----------



## gharib belal (5 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير​
*


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على هذه الدوره


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (6 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم

من اهم الاعمال التي يقوم بها المهندس المشرف بالميدان

هو فحص قائمية الاعمدة قبل الصب

ويتم ذلك بطريقتين 

الاولى الميزان المائي / لكني لا افضله لان الخشب لا يكون مستقيم بشكل يسمح بالقياس الجيد

والثانية / عبر استخدام الوزن " البيون" وهو الاسم الدارج بغزة

ولا اعرف ما هو اسمه الدارج بباقي الدول العربية

لكن الاسم العلمي العربي هو الشاقول

وصدف باحد المواقع انه لم يكن هناك شاقول

فتم استحدام بيون بدائي عبر استخدام زدادة بها ماء " لكنها تؤدي نفس الغرض"
​ 

  
والمطلوب الان هو اخذ بعد الخيط عن حافة العامود من اكثر من منطقة واذا تساوى البعد+ - 1 مم

نعطي اشارة بالصب

وان كان هناك اختلاف هذا يعني ان هناك ميل بالعامود وجب تصحيحه من قبل المقاول



نواصل لاحقا​


----------



## عيون بغداد (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## عيون بغداد (7 أغسطس 2010)

اول شي اسوي هو ان اشوف الفتحة المتضررة شكد كبرها اذا كانت صغيرة وحديد التسليح غير متاثر اثبت قالب خشبي اخر من الاسفل واكمل عملية الصب اما اذا كانت الفتحة كبيرة وحديد التسليح متضررة اعيد التليح وادق قالب جديد محاذي وبنفس مستوى القديم


----------



## عيون بغداد (7 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا علي الموضوع لانه بجد مفيد

*


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (8 أغسطس 2010)

اخوانس المشاركين الجدد

هناك اسئلة وضعتها بالصفحات الاولى للموضوع وتمت الاجابة عليها بالتفصيل

لذلك الرجاء المشاركة بموضوعات جديدة والتوقف عن وضع حلول لمشاكل قد طرحنا حلول لها 

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hasky2000 (9 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع تقليدى وليس فية فكرة جديدة اسف على الصراحة


----------



## hasky2000 (9 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى لو امكن وضع القواعد الأساسية لاصول الترميم لان الترميم علم وليس اجتهاد


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (9 أغسطس 2010)

hasky2000 قال:


> الموضوع تقليدى وليس فية فكرة جديدة اسف على الصراحة


اخي يبدو انك متعمق بعلم الترميم

ولم يعجبك الموضوع 

فعلمنا ما تملك من علم 



تحياتي


----------



## mozart_free2000 (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسين المستقبل كنت اريد برنامج لحساب المساحات المختلفة عن طريق الاوتار


----------



## mohamed nezar (10 أغسطس 2010)

طب أنا عندي سؤال بخصوص الكمرات احنا ليه بنزوي الحديد العلوي في آخر الكمره؟


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (10 أغسطس 2010)

mohamed nezar قال:


> طب أنا عندي سؤال بخصوص الكمرات احنا ليه بنزوي الحديد العلوي في آخر الكمره؟




اهلا اخي
عفوا
شو يعني بنزوي !!!!


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (10 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم






يجب علينا تنظيف الحديد جيدا قبل عملة الصب

وهنا نقصد الحديد القديم المتبقى بالسقف بعد ازالة الباطون " الخرسانة" الملتصقة به
زمن الصدأ الخارجي ايضا

.
  

​


----------



## مهندس عاشق لمصر (11 أغسطس 2010)

ياجماعة الصورة دى مش موضحة طول الكمرة الكامل علشان نحدد اذا كانت مستمرة ولا بسيطة لانى دا هيفرق فى طريقة المعالجة بالنسبة لوضع حديد التسليح الجديد ولازم يتم تكثيف الكانات فى الجزء المتضرر ولو لزم يتم لحام الحديد الجديد بالقديم وعمل شدة خشبية جديدة للكمرة واضافى مادة اديبوند 65 للخرسانة الجديدة للمساهمة فى التصاق الخراسنة الجديدة بالقديمة والله اعلم.وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمد عسر (12 أغسطس 2010)

mohamed nezar قال:


> طب أنا عندي سؤال بخصوص الكمرات احنا ليه بنزوي الحديد العلوي في آخر الكمره؟




الاجابه دي لو هنتكلم عن نهايه لكمره سيمبل لو اخدنا بالنا هنلاقي مثلا في الكود المصري في عند ال support مومنت سالب ولكن
بقيمه صغيره ودائما ما يغطيها الحديد المتكسح
اما لو هنشتغل كود امريكي يبقي هنزود زي محضرتك تكرمت وقلت


----------



## محمد عسر (12 أغسطس 2010)

قصدي يا بشمهندس طبعا بنهايه الكمره ال support في بدايه ونهايه اي كمره هو ده اللي بنطبق عليه الكلام اللي قلته


----------



## 8mar (15 أغسطس 2010)

مواضيع حلوة


----------



## وقاد احمد (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع ممتاز


----------



## Eng.wsa (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين
انا طالب في السنه الرابعه-مدني وقد استفدت كثيرا من هذه الاراء والاقتراحات وانا في انتظار تفاصيل الحل من المهندس ابو شماله..............
وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد عسر (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
م/محمود خالص تحياتي علي الموضوع

ولكن فين المواضيع الجديده

منتظرينك وندعوا لك بدوام الصحه والعافيه


----------



## enghosssam (19 أغسطس 2010)

انا سعيد جدا باشتراكى للمنتدى المفيد بجد وبارك الله فيكم انا كان ليه سوال ضرورى فى شغلى واتمنى الرد عليه بسرعه وجزاكم الله كل خير انا اقوم حاليا ببناء نفق فحص للحاويات فى ميناء معين فى المملكه السعوديه عباره عن نفق كبير تدخل فيه الحاويات والشاحنات لفحصها من الممنوعات انا صبت الارضيه وحاليا انا فى جدران نفق الفحص سوالى عن تاويه الجدران حيث ان جهاز الفحص يخرج اشعه ضاره داخل النفق لفحص الشاحنات هل يمكن استخدام التاويات العاديه من الزراجين 8 مم سمعت عن الشده المنزلقه بس لاسف مستخدمتهاش قبل كده يارت حد يوضحى احسن حل ولو فيه صور للشده المنزلقه اكون شاكر ليكم جدااااااااااا وشكرا على المنتدى الجميل ده


----------



## محمودعسل (20 أغسطس 2010)

أوجه خالص تحياتى للمهندس محمود أبوشماله والمهندس محمد عسر
بالأخص ولباقى مهندسين المنتدي بالأعم على كل هذا الجهد المشرف المبذول
وأدعوا لكم جميعا ولى بالتوفيق 
رجاء من المهندس محمود أبوشماله عند وضع موضوع للطرح وضع أكثر من صورة حتى نتمكن من فهم حالة المبنى جيدا وايجاد أفضل الحلول باذن الله
ولى استفسار بسيط
اذا كان هناك مبنى على الحوائط الحاملة وأردنا أن نستبدل الدور الأرضي بدلا من انه سكنى الى محلات
" أي تكسير الحوائط " فمال الحل ؟؟
هل نقوم بتزريع أعمدة ؟؟
وان هو الحل كيف ينم تنفيذ عملية تزريع عمود ؟؟

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الامع (20 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية شباب ( هذا أقتراحي للسقف)
1. التأكد من الإعصاب والاحجار السقفية أولاً 
2. التركيز على نقطة المركزية للسقف أي الجسور الحملة للسقف رباما متضررة من شدة القديفة 
3. ايازالة اجزاء كبيرة من الحزام هي عبارة عن الفتحة وما يجاورها حتى الوصول الى مكان التشقق 
4. إزالة الحديد القديم ( المتضرر) والتأكد من حمل السقف من جميع جوانبة المختلفة
5. وضع اسياخ جديدة داعمة للسقف أو الكمرة علوية مستمر سفلي مستمر حسب مقاسات الجدول التسليح
6. استخدام طبعا مادة الاخر على امتداد الحزام بوكسية رابطة بين الخرسانة القديمة
7. عمل تخشيبة قوية تتحمل ضغط الخرسانة


----------



## سامر سلام الصرايفي (21 أغسطس 2010)

نقوم بتنقير السقف والتأكد من ان الحديد سليم ميه بالميه ثم بعده نقوم بلبخه وتبييضه


----------



## أحمد البرغثي (22 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا للبش مهندس محمود على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
بالنسة لي لاني لازلت في طور الدراسة وهذه المعلومات مهمة جدا واشكركم كثيرا


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (23 أغسطس 2010)

الصورة مش واضحه اوي
علي العموم اذا امكن يجب تكسير الخرسانه من الكمره واظهار طرف رباط من حديد التسليح السفلي والعلوي وربطه مع الحديد الجديد 
وفي حاله ان الخرسانه القديمه غير كافيه لعمل طرف رباط يتم تزريع حديد مع استخدام مادة لاصقه مثل الايبوكسي مع تخشين الخرسانه القديمه لزياده تماسكها مع الخرسانه الجديده وكذلك تكثيف الكانات


----------



## عبد الهادي حسن (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس 
وبصراحة انا حديث التخرج وحابب اكتسب خبرة من تدريباتك


----------



## عبد الهادي حسن (23 أغسطس 2010)

في نضري
1- نقوم بتنظيف الحديد وكذالك تصفية وإزالة المخلفات 
2-تنظيف الخرسانه الموجودة بالبرش
3-إضافة المواد الإيكبوسية ونقوم بعملية الصب 
حيث نربط بين الخرسانة القديمة مع الخرسانة الجديدة


----------



## عبد الهادي حسن (24 أغسطس 2010)

في نضري
1- نقوم بتنظيف الحديد وكذالك تصفية وإزالة المخلفات 
2-تنظيف الخرسانه الموجودة بالبرش
3-إضافة المواد الإيكبوسية ونقوم بعملية الصب 
حيث نربط بين الخرسانة القديمة مع الخرسانة الجديدة


----------



## عبداللطيف_العمري (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عن كل من استفاد من من مجهودك خير الجزاء مهندس محمود


----------



## eng abdallah (25 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع ... بوركت


----------



## eng man eng (27 أغسطس 2010)

> 1- تصفية السقف حمل المبنى من المخلفات المتنائرة مع تصفية الحديد بطريقة البرش الحديدي


 
ما معنى كلمة البرش الحديدي ؟ هل من الممكن شرحها !

ماهو الــــبيم ( beam ) ؟ هل من الممكن التوضيح


----------



## بابني (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورين على هذا الموضوع والتفاعل الرائع والذى من خلاله نفيذ ونستفيذ

أريد معرفة ارائكم حول وضع البلوك في بلاطة الهوردى حيث ومن المعروف ان البلوك يوضع في الفراغات بين الاعصاب او الجسور والسؤال هو هل من الممكن وضع البلوك (شكله هرمى) بحيث العرض الاكبر لاسفل والعرض الاصغر لاعلى .


----------



## eng man eng (27 أغسطس 2010)

ماهي أفضل مادة لاصقة تلصق بين الخرسانات وبعضها ؟
وكيف أقوم بالإشراف على العمال حين وضعها بمعنى ما هي طريقة وضعها ؟

________________

نقطة أخرى مهمة 




> وضع اساور فاي 8 "حديد مبزر" وعند تعذر وجود حديد مبزر مثلا لاي سبب يستخدم بدل منه فاي 10 "حديد مبرز" يعني نزيد ولا نقلل


 
ماهي الأساور فاي 8 ؟ بارك الله فيك لأني حديث تخرج  وياليت أي أحد من اللي وهبهم الله المعرفة لا يبخل علي 



 



> اما بالنسبة للمسافات بين الاساور فكانت التالي
> 20سم بين كل سوارة والاخرى فس وسط البيم و10 سم على طرفي البيم


 


> طيب سؤال .... ماذا نقصد بطرفي البيم
> الجواب .... طرف البيم هو المسافة الاكبر من بين " 1متر او ثلث طول البيم"
> .
> .
> ...


 

هل من الممكن توضيح بأي رسمة كروكية بخصوص الأساور لأني دورت على الإنترنت وما قدرت أوصل لشئ أفهم منه ويبدو أنك ستكون مرجعي للتعلم في هذه النقطة الخاصة بالأساور و توزيعها فياليت لا أحد يتركني أو يبخل علي  أعتذر لو كنت أطلت على حضراتكم


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة لتسرب الماء فهذا وارد نتيجة ما يسمى بال cold joint التى تتكون بين الخرسانة القديمة والحديثة وهى عبارة عن مستويات ضعف فى الخرسانة يتولد عندها الشروخ ولكن اذا اضطررنا لذلك فلابد من وضع pvc sheets or FRP(FIBER REINFORCED POLIMAR​وذلك لضمان العزل التام 


هذا والله اعلم​


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة لتسرب الماء فهذا وارد نتيجة ما يسمى بال cold joint التى تتكون بين الخرسانة القديمة والحديثة وهى عبارة عن مستويات ضعف فى الخرسانة يتولد عندها الشروخ ولكن اذا اضطررنا لذلك فلابد من وضع pvc sheets or FRP(FIBER REINFORCED POLIMAR​وذلك لضمان العزل التام ​:73:
هذا والله اعلم​


----------



## eng man eng (27 أغسطس 2010)

> وجدت باحد المباني ان المهندس لم يضع احزمة ثانوية - ربما بمعظم المبنى -
> وهذا فعلا شيء غريب جدا جدا
> فكما قلنا بالاعلى الربط مهم جدا ليتصرف المبنى ككتلة واحدة ويقلل من اي اضرار قد تحثل به / لشدة تماسك اجزاؤه/
> 
> ...


 

لم يضع احزمة ثانوية ::: ماذا تقصد بالأحزمة الثانوية ؟ 

فكما قلنا بالاعلى الربط مهم جدا ليتصرف المبنى ككتلة ::: معليش أخي ماذا تقصد بمفهوم الربط بارك ربي فيك وتحملو كثرة أسألتي في هذا الموضوع فأنا أدون أجوبتكم بالورقة و القلم وأنتظر كل كلمة تقولونها وكل تفسير وأتمنى أن لا تنزعجوا فقط تحملوني 6 أيام  وبعد كذا إن شاء الله راح أفيدكم باذن الله


----------



## شيماءالمدني (27 أغسطس 2010)

من الممكن رفع كونكرين المنطقه التضرره
ورفع مسافه (0,25-0,5)متر من المنطقه السليمه المجاوره 
لعمل تعشيق بين حديد التسليح القديم والجديد
ثم صب البيم بإستخدام سمنت ومضافات رابطه ومانعه للتسرب
و إذا إحتاج الأمر التدعيم بحديد التسليح
مع جزيل الشكر لهذا الأسلوب الجميل في الطرح


----------



## محمد عسر (28 أغسطس 2010)

eng man eng قال:


> ما معنى كلمة البرش الحديدي ؟ هل من الممكن شرحها !
> 
> ماهو الــــبيم ( beam ) ؟ هل من الممكن التوضيح


 

السلام عليكم

برش الحديد يقصد به تنظيف الحديد من الصدا 

بس beam يعني ايه :67: بيتهيالي ملهاش توضيح اكتر من كده وممكن اقولك كمان يعني كمر


----------



## محمد عسر (28 أغسطس 2010)

eng man eng قال:


> لم يضع احزمة ثانوية ::: ماذا تقصد بالأحزمة الثانوية ؟
> 
> فكما قلنا بالاعلى الربط مهم جدا ليتصرف المبنى ككتلة ::: معليش أخي ماذا تقصد بمفهوم الربط بارك ربي فيك وتحملو كثرة أسألتي في هذا الموضوع فأنا أدون أجوبتكم بالورقة و القلم وأنتظر كل كلمة تقولونها وكل تفسير وأتمنى أن لا تنزعجوا فقط تحملوني 6 أيام  وبعد كذا إن شاء الله راح أفيدكم باذن الله


 

احزمه ثانويه يعني كمر ثانوي وبالنسبه لموضوع الاساور معناها الكانات


----------



## عبد الهادي حسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة
هل تعني ب الرجاج تقصد به الهزاز
وهل تعني ب الطوبار تقصد به الصقالة (التخشيبة)


----------



## أبو فوزي (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

بأشكر المهندس محمود ع موضوعه الجميل

وهذا تفسير لبعض المصطلحات:

Beam = حزام = كمرة = جسر
Stirrup = أساور = كانات
Rib= عصب = الجسر (الكمرة) التي تكون بين حجارة السقف ، عادة سمكها 10 سم أو 12 أو 15 سم

للعلم: المصطلحات السابقة هي المستخدمة في الكود الأمريكي ACI 318

الحزام الرئيس = هو الذي ينقل الحمل من الأعصاب إلى الأعمدة ، ويكون بالتأكيد في اتجاه معاكس للأعصاب
الحزام الثانوي = يكون بموازاة الأعصاب ، ولا يحمل أي حمل سوى نفسه ، ميزته يقوم بربط الأعمدة في الاتجاه المعاكس للأحزمة الرئيسة.

الطوبار = الشدات الخشبية = قوالب لصب العناصر الاسمنتية
البقوم = السقايل = الأعمدة الخشبية أو الحديدية التي تقوم برفع وتشبيت شدات الخشب قبل وبعد الصب

Vibrator = الرجاج = الهزاز ، وهو الجهاز المستخدم لدمك الخرسانة أثناء الصب

جميع المصطلحات السابقة تستخدم عندنا في قطاع الانشاءات بغزة 

يوجد الكثير سأقوم بعرضه لاحقا

وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## أبو فوزي (29 أغسطس 2010)

وبالنسبة للأحزمة الثانوية ، لا أعتقد أنه من الواجب وضعها


----------



## joyland1977 (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكراا لمجهودك الله يعوضك خير


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (30 أغسطس 2010)

اسف جدا عن الانقطاع ساحاول توضيح اي اسئلة

لا بأس من طرح أسئلة تبدو بسيطة

لان الموضوع بالاصل للمهندسين المبتدئين والخريجين الجدد


----------



## engweka51 (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

تحية للجميع وعذرا بسبب الانقطاع الأخير

اولا هناك تسرع من بعض الاخوة فهم يقرؤن الاسئلة ولا يقرؤن الاجابات 
انا اطرح موضوع او فكرة واضع لها الحل الذي تعلمناه في العمل وهناك اخوة مشكورين قدموا اضافات جيدة

ثانيا يجب عليك كمهندس ان تهتم بالمصطلحات خاصة السهلة منها 
فليس من المعقول ان لا تعرف معنا beam وهي كلمة لا تحتاج الى شرح بل تحتاج ان ترجع وتدرس من كتب التصميم من جديد من نقطة الصفر او حتى من كتب تحليل الانشاءات لان المصطلحات الانجليزية هي الاساس ومن ثم المصطلحات الدارجة وهي مشكلة نقع بها جميعا بلا استشناء

ثالثا الاخ بابني

صراحة لم افهم موضوع الوضع الهرمي ممكن توضح اكثر !!

رابعا الاخ eng man eng

المقصود كلمة فاي يعني قطر 8 -- اختلاف مصطلحات فقط

اما بخصوص الاساور فالمسالة بسيطة انا اقصد المسافات بين *Stirrup*
 يعني في طرف البيم تكون المسافة بين كل اسوارة والاخرى 10 سم وفي وسط البيم تكون المسافة بين كل اسوارة والاخرى 20 سم لان الشير يزداد عند الركائز

اخيرا أبو فوزي

بارك الله فيك وفرت علي كتابة كثيرة وتوضيح للمصطلحات
بس بدي اسالك احنا بتعرف بعض:75: ولا انا غلطان؟


----------



## محمد عسر (30 أغسطس 2010)

عوده حميده واتمني ان تكون في تمام الصحه والعافيه


----------



## بابني (30 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على مجهودك الرائع والمفيذ مهندس محمود

أما بخصوص سؤالى : فهو عن وضع البلوك او الياجور الذي يوضع بين الجسور في بلاطة الهوردى
لتعبئة الفراغات بين الجسور 
ومن المعروف ان شكل البلوكة على شكل شبه منحرف(المسقط الامامى للبلوكة) يعنى قاعدة صغيرة وقاعدة كبيرة 
والجدل القائم حاليا بين المهندسين هو امكانية وضع البلوكة بالشكل المقلوب يعنى القاعدة الصغرى لاعلى والقاعدة الكبيرة لاسفل . حيث منهم من يقول ان البلوكة هكذا معرضة للسقوط بالرغم من انها محاطة بالاسمنت من ثلاثة جهات 

ان شاء الله يكون السؤال واضح ونرى ارائكم المفيذة .


----------



## star light (31 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا 
بارك الله فيك
جارى القراءه


----------



## wahid100100 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور أخى المهندس
والله ما قصرت 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_d (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزي الله الجميع خيرا


----------



## جميل العبسى (1 سبتمبر 2010)

ابداء اول مشاركة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ بابني


حقيقة نحن بغزة على الاقل لا نستخدم حجارة سقف على شكل شبه منحرف

وان كان هناك هذا النوع يستخدم ببلدك!! "غالبا السعودية"
فارجو ان تسال اي مهندس يعمل في بلدك


لكن على كل حال بحثت عن الموضوع فوجدت ان الحجر يوضع على القاعدة الكبرى والصغرى تكون لاعلى "يعني مثلما انت تريد " 
فأين المشكلة

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بابني (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا م.محمود على الرد وبارك الله فيك

طبعا عندنا الطوب الذ

ى تملا به الفراغات بين الاعصاب كما هو بالصورة 





ولكن بعضهم من يقوم بوضعه بالشكل المقلوب (بوجهة نظر البعض انه معرض للسقوط هكذا) ولكن الطوب محاط بالاسمنت من ثلاث جهات ومستحيل أنه يسقط .

والسؤال الاخر عن الطوب هو نوع المادة التى يصنع منها حيث كلما نقص وزنه كلما تحصلنا على قيم اقل للعزوم وبالتالى سماكة أقل وتسليح أقل وهو أقتصادى أكثر 
وعرفت أنه بالاونة الاخيرة بدأ استخدام الفوم بدل الطوب لان وزن الفوم اقل بكثير منالطوب ولكن كيف يمكن عمل اللياسة بعد ذلك؟ وفي حالة أستخدام الطوب هل هناك أختبارات مطلوبة تجرى على نوع البلوك قبل استخدامه ؟وهل صحيح أن مقاومة الضغط للطوب 0.5 ميقا باسكال ؟ (أطرح الاسئلة للنقاش والاستفادة)

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## خشمون (3 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع شيق وجزاك الله خيراَ أخي المهندس محمود على فكرتك بعمل هذه الورشة الحوارية


----------



## خشمون (3 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع شيق وجزاك الله خيراَ أخي المهندس محمود على فكرتك بعمل هذه الورشة الحوارية


----------



## خشمون (3 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي المهندس أبو شمالة 
لاحظت أن ازالة عملية تنظيف حديد التسليح تمت بواسطة حجر الجلخ (أو السنفرة) المركب على الصاروخ 
ومن المعروف أن هذا النوع من الأقراص يؤثر على الحديد وقد يأخذ منه شيئا ولو بسيطا خلال عمليةالتنظيف 
فمن الأفضل استخدام فرشاة السلك التي تركب على الصاروخ لازالة الصدأ أو الاسمنت القديم عن قضبان التسليح
والأفصل من هذا استخدام السفع بالرمل بواسطة الضاغط الهوائي وله ماكينة خاصة ( لو توفرت طبعا).


----------



## خشمون (3 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة لطوب السقف (بلوك الهوردي) فيوجد منه عدة أنواع حسب المادة المصنوع منها 
الاسمنتي
الطوب الأحمر ( قرميد ) ووزنه أخف من الاسمنتي وعازليته الحرارية أكثر
الستيريوبور (لدائن رغوة بلاستيكية) وهو أخف وزناً من النوعين السابقين ولا يشكل حملاً على السقف مما يوفر من كمية حديد التسليح عند تصميم السقف باعتبار استعمال هذا النوع وعازليته الحرارية لا بأس بها


----------



## أبو فوزي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

في قطاع غزة يستخدم الطوب المستطيل (نفس الحجر المستخدم في القواطع تقريبا) ، وقد رأيته يستخدم في السعودية ، وكذلك في الامارات.
ع حسب رأي الخاص لا أعتقد أن هناك مانع من كون الحجر شبه المنحرف موضوع لأعلى أو لأسفل ، ولن يكون هناك أي مشكلة ، لأنه محاط بمساحة كبيرة من الخرسانة ، كذلك به قوة تماسك واحتكاك كبيرة بسبب خشونة سطحه وهو ليس عليه اي حمل.

تقبلوا فائق احترامي 

موضوع شيق جدا

مشكورين


----------



## شيماءالمدني (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
عايز بحث مكون من
(15-20) ورقه في موضوع تأثير الحوامض على الخرسانه
أو في موضوع تأثير الحراره على التربه
رجاءا إخواني أفيدوني بهذه المواضيع
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## شيماءالمدني (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
عايز بحث مكون من
(15-20) ورقه في موضوع تأثير الحوامض على الخرسانه
أو في موضوع تأثير الحراره على التربه
رجاءا إخواني أفيدوني بهذه المواضيع
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الهادي حسن (5 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلا الصورة مقطوعة 
واتمنى ان نستفيد اكثر ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## عبد الهادي حسن (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكل المهندسين على المشاركة وطرح المواضيع والاهتمام بالمشكلة وحلها الحل الصحيح......
واتمنى ان نستفيد اكثر لكي نكسب منكم الخبرة شاكرا لكم.


----------



## محمود الغزاوي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

في نقطة مهمة لم تتطرق اليها يا بشمهندس محمود وهي كيفية اضافة الحديد؟
يعني المناطق التي يتم ايصال الحديد فيها .
كلنى نعرف ان هناك مناطق يمنع ان يكون الحديد فيها مقطوع وهي عند اعلى قيمة للمومنت.لذلك نرجو التوضيح والاستفادة من خبرتك في هذه النقطة التى ارى بانها مهمة جدا ؟


----------



## م/إبراهيم السمني (7 سبتمبر 2010)

م.محمود أبو شمالة قال:


> حتى لا تكون الدورة مملة وروتينية :9:
> 
> سنقوم كل يوم او عدة ايام بطرح مشكلة والقيام بالنقاش حول افضل الطرق للحل
> 
> ...


الاخ م محمود
السلام عليكم وخواتم مباركه 
اخي العزيز الصوره التي امامنا هي لعتبه شباك وليسه لسقف نرجوا اظهار صوره الجزء المحترق من القديفه وما حولها لكي نستطيع افادتكم بالحل المناسب ان شا الله تعالى


----------



## احمدممدوح عيسي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله في جهود الجميع


----------



## إبراهيم طلعت (12 سبتمبر 2010)

حزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## omar312eg (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع
يا ريت اى مهندس يتفضل بشرح كيفيه تنفيذ الخنزيره بالصور


----------



## خلوف العراقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااا على هذا الشرح الرائع .........


----------



## موجة البحار (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمود ونرجو المذيد للافادة وتقبل مروري جزيت الجنة


----------



## eng_yasser_hassan (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم علي هذا المجهود


----------



## hawkar1 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

حياكم الله جميعا

صراحة فترة رمضان كان صعب التواصل

باذن الله غدا نتواصل لاكمال الموضوع


----------



## ابو رضى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

انا راي ... 
ممكن يكون مخالف للكود او لوجه نظركم 
لكن حسب اعتقادي الشخصي : بندعم المنطقه وبنقوم بقص الحديد المتضرر وخاصه انه حديد قديم 
وبنقوم بوضع حديد ذو قطر مناسب ونقوم بصبه بشكل عادي
خاصه ان المبنى هو عباره عن منزل سكني (من 20 سنه ) يعني مش هالاحمال الكبيره
اما اذا كانت الاحمال كبيره والمبنى ضروري بنعيد من اول بشكل ادق 
ويا ريت اسمع منكم تايد او رفض للفكره (عشان نستفيد من خبراتكم )


----------



## ابو رضى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا راي ... 
ممكن يكون مخالف للكود او لوجه نظركم 
لكن حسب اعتقادي الشخصي : بندعم المنطقه وبنقوم بقص الحديد المتضرر وخاصه انه حديد قديم 
وبنقوم بوضع حديد ذو قطر مناسب ونقوم بصبه بشكل عادي
خاصه ان المبنى هو عباره عن منزل سكني (من 20 سنه ) يعني مش هالاحمال الكبيره
اما اذا كانت الاحمال كبيره والمبنى ضروري بنعيد من اول بشكل ادق 
ويا ريت اسمع منكم تايد او رفض للفكره (عشان نستفيد من خبراتكم )*​


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اخواني خاصة الاعضاء الجدد المشاكل التي عرضتها وضعت الحلول لها ويمكنكم مراجعة الموضوع من البداية لزيادة الفائدة

ساتكلم في موضوع الحصر قليلا
وما ساتكلم به قد يبدو بسيطا لدى البعض
لكنه مهم للاخوة الخريجين الجدد والذين لم يسبق لهم العمل بالميدان

عندما يقوم شخص بجلب عامل قصير او فني دهان "نقاش يعني"
فهناك اكثر من طريقة لاجراء عملية الحصر بطرق تبدو عامية غير مهنية مثل ان يتم احتساب عدد الامتار المربعه المنجزة مشمولة فتحات الشبابيك والابواب ولكن تذكر انك كمهندس لا تستخدم الا طريقة واحدة في عملية الحصر

وهي الحصر الهندسي

بمعنا انك تقيس وتحصر فقط ما يتم انجازه فعليا
يعني مثلا امامتا حائط منجز نريد حصر اعمال بناء الحجارة فيه نقيس طوله وارتفاعه ونوجد مساحة البناء المنزجة ويتم خصم فتحات الشبابيك او الابواب ان كانت موجودة لاننا نقسم هندسيا كما قلنا ويتم ادخال بيانات الحصر للمستخلص
 " المستخلص هو ما يقدمه المقاول لصاحب العمل من اعمال منجزة وفق العقد ليتقاضى اموال مقابل انجازه وفق الاسعار المتفق عليها مسبقا "

سيقول قائل ولكن هذا سينعكس سلبيا على العمال افنين او المقاول لانه سيقلل من قيمة المردود المالي ومعروف ان اغلب العمال في القصارة او البناء يحسبون اجوهم بدون خصم 

هنا نقول ان هذه وظيفة المقاول او بالاحرى على مهندس المقاول الذي اعد العطاء
لانه يجب عليه ان يقوم بتحميل هذه الاسعار - الذي محسوبة - على السعر الذي قدره والذي قدم به عطاؤه

المقصود بالتحميل هو الاضافة

هذا درس خفيف جدا للمهندسين الجدد
ومن يريد الاستفسار فليوضح استفساره


----------



## مهندسه اثار (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم. اشكرك اخي على الموضوع المهم. اني مهندسة بدائرة اعمل في الصيانة والترميم واقوم باعداد جداول الكميات لاعمال الترميم والصيانة سؤالي هو ما هي النسبة التى اضيفها الى كل فقرة عند اعداد الجدول بحيث عند تخمين المبلغ اللازم لايكون هنال زيادة كبيرة بالمبلغ ولا نقصان وشكرا


----------



## ghalia omr (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شرح جيد جدا بارك الله لكم


----------



## سهام معمر (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوعك مهم جدا وجزاك الله خيراَ أخي المهندس محمود على فكرتك الرائعة 

*


----------



## محمد هاشم المصلاوي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم . نشكر لكم جهودكم ونتمنى أن نرى تفاصيل أكثر للمشاكل والحلول وأن تشمل مجالات مختلفة في العمل . بارك الله فيكم .


----------



## عبد الهادي حسن (26 سبتمبر 2010)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ((اعطي الأجير أجرة قبل ان يجف عرقه)) صدق رسول الله
اشكرك يابش مهندس على الفائدة 
وجزيت من الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mbaskoot (26 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا عندي سؤال عن كيفية ربط مباني الطوب القديمه بالمباني الجديدة؟


----------



## عبد الهادي حسن (26 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام والجميع بخير
فين المواضيع الجديدة يابشمهندس
وعندي سؤال 
ايش البرمج التي تساعد على التصيم المباني وتعطي امان اكثر؟؟واذا في كتب عليها ؟
لانك تعرف يابشمهندس ان التصميم اليدوي ياخذ وقت!
شاكرا لك


----------



## عبد المعبود (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## ronmy (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا وجزاك الله الخير


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

عبد الهادي حسن قال:


> كل عام والجميع بخير
> فين المواضيع الجديدة يابشمهندس
> وعندي سؤال
> ايش البرمج التي تساعد على التصيم المباني وتعطي امان اكثر؟؟واذا في كتب عليها ؟
> ...



كل عام وانت طيب ... مع انها متاخرة شوي :7:

البرامج الخاصة بالتحليل الهندسي كثيرة ولا استطيع ان اقول لك ايهما افضل 
لكن بالنسبة لي احب الساب كثيرا والصراحة ليس لدي الخبرة والممارسة في بقية البرامج لكن اغلبها جيد اختر البرنامج الذي يناسبك وعود نفسك عليه 

بالنسبة للمواضيع الجديدة ففعلا الواحد مشغول هذه الفترة وانا اسف 
لكن كان لي مشاركة قبل اسبوع ربما تفيدك 
هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1839700-post164.html

وعموما راح اضيف بعض المواضيع الهامة الخاصة بتنفيذ الاعمدة قريبا

حياك الله


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

هناك مشكلة بالتنفيذ تواجهنا عند تنفيذ الأعمدة هل تعرفونها ؟؟؟
 
كما نعلم ان الاعمدة وظيفتها هي حمل الأحمال للمبني ونقلها الى القواعد

طيب الان كلما ارتفعنا في المبنى ربما تقل ابعاد العامود وبالتالي سوف تواجهنا مشكلة في وضع الحديد 
 
كيف؟ما نقصد لهذه المشكلة؟
الان عندي عامود مثلا 60*30
والعامود اعلاه مثلا 50*20

طيب كيف سوف تمتد اسياخ الحديد من العامود السفلي للعلوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علما انه لو امتد سيخ الحديد الطرفي من العمود الاسفل لاعلى لو امتد راسيا سوف يكون خارج اطار العمود العلوي يعني خارج نطاق الصب

صورة توضيحية




للعلم احيانا قد يكون السبب في خروج سيخ الحديد عن الاطار مشاكل بالتنفيذ غير مقصودة وقد رايت ذلك الخطأ في اكثر من مكان خلال التدريب

المهم الان ما هو الحل/ هناك طريقتين للحل
يوفرهما الكود الأمريكي بالشكل التالي

أولا اذا كان فرق البعد من وجه العامود السفلي للعلوي من 7.5 سم او اقل نقوم بعمل ميل لسيخ الحديد
يسمح لنا الكود بعمل زاوية ميل لسيخ الحديد لكن بشرط ان لا تزيد زاوية ميل السيخ عن 6/1
"السدس يعني" وهو موضح بالصورة التالية

وهو موضح بالصورة التالية





ثانيا : اذا كان فرق البعد من 7.5 سم واعلى فلا نقوم بعمل ميل وانما نقوم بفصل الحديد العلوي عن السفلي وربط العمودين بسيخ حديد جديد رابط بين العمودين على ان يمتد السيخ الجديد ليصل حتى عدد 2 stirup بالعالى ومثلهم بالاسفل علما ان المسافة بين هذه stirupيجب ان لا يزيد عن نصف المسافة بين بقية ال stirup في باقي العامود

وهذه صورة للتوضيح




​


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو أن تكون مواضيعي مفيدة لكم

وان يكون الشرح مبسط وواضح

خاصة للمهندسين الجدد


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

---------------------------


----------



## eng.mta (3 أكتوبر 2010)

م. محمود تحياتي الطيبة و بعد .....
موضع ترتيب التسليح في العمدان شي من البديهات و هو يدرس في الجامعة لطلاب السنة الثانية أو الثالثة ...!
أرجو رفع المستوى العلمي للمواضيع ...
مثلا كيف يكون ترتيب التسليح في حال اتصال عمود مائل في دور مع عمود مائل اخر في الدور الذي يليه 
أو اذا كان العمود العلوي شاقولي في الدور التالي و كذلك كيفية ترتيب الحديد في الحالة السابقة في حال كون المقطع متغير من دور الى الذي يليه و هكذا.....
انا مهندس حديث التخرج لذلك اتمنى الفائدة القصوى و النهوض بالمادة العلمية المقدمة ..


----------



## smart face (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مرحبا كيفكون انا شاب اعمل في شركةخرسانه جاهزه اريد ان اعلم لماذا نحفظ السلندرات في درجة حرارة ماء تختلف عن المكعبات مع العلم انهما من نفس الخرسانهوارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## المهندس احمد ابن د (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكر*

شكرا على هذه الفكر والخطط بالنسبه الي وانا مهندس جديد اريد ان اسال
طرح بانه يتم اضافة مواد لاصقه تربط الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده ما الاسم العلمي لهذه المواد وكيف يكون الية اضافتها


----------



## mmken2010 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## miss civil2008 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوعك مهم جدا وجزاك الله خيراَ أخي المهندس محمود على فكرتك الرائعة


----------



## احمد القرفان (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للهذا المنتدى القيم افادنى كثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثيرا اريد ان ارسل السيرة الذاتيه للباش مهندس عبد الحكيم الظو ابحث عن عمل مهندس مدنى افيدونى كيف ارسلها او افيدونى بالبريد الالكترونى له وشكرا


----------



## zozofath (9 أكتوبر 2010)

عمل رائع انا انشاء الله التدريب تبعي الفصل الصيفي القادم


----------



## elsaidgougou (11 أكتوبر 2010)

احسنتم يا شباب 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## adelshrif76 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## قطوسو (14 أكتوبر 2010)

قـوى العيـار يـا مهـندس محمـود..... وشكـرا


----------



## ahmed arfa (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الله عليك


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

كما انا سعيد بسعادتكم بالموضوع

خاصة الاخوة المهندسين الجدد الخريجين او المتوقع تخرجهم عن قرب

وان شاء الله سوف نخوض بمواضيع اخرى جديدة واكثر صعوبة

لكن كما قلت انا اطرح بعض المواضيع للاخوة الجدد بالذات وبعض الافكار قد تبدو سهلة لدى البعض لكنها تكون مهمة وجديدة لدى الكثيرين

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (15 أكتوبر 2010)

هذه دعوة مني لبقية الاخوة أهل الخبرة بالمنتدى

للمشاركة بمواضيع وافكار داخل هذه الدورة او هذا الموضوع

لتعم الفائدة على الجميع

فكلنا ما هنا الا لنتعلم


----------



## ابو جاسم العراقي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييييين على هذه الملاحظة


----------



## nael aljuboory (16 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks for all


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس مايو الاول (18 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعه انا نفسى اعرف بالظبط انا اول لما اتخرج هعمل ايه بالظبط او الشغل هيبقا ماشى ازاى ؟


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور كتير م. محمــود على المجهود المبذول , و ان شاء الله تعالى اكون من المشاركين و المستفيدين أيضا


----------



## hady2 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
مشكورين


----------



## بربرى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا أريد شرح للإختبارت الغير متلفة للخرسانة


----------



## al araby 82 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااا
على معلومة تقليص ابعاد العمود 
فى حالة الادوار العلوية


----------



## محمد عطيه 210 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوفت
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ششششششششششكرا


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## هادي العمار (23 أكتوبر 2010)

البيم متضرر وسبب الضرر قذيفة هاون لذا يجب التاكد من الاعضاء الانشائية الاخرى المرتبطة بالبيم لان القذيفة قد تسببت بخلل اخر في الاعضاء الاخرى نتيجة قوة الاصدمة والانفجار لذا تدقيق كامل للمبنى والتاكد من خلوه من الشقوق او اي ضرر اخر ومن ثم يتم معالجة البيم عن طريق ازالة الكونكريت المتضرر ومن ثم تنظيف مناطق الجوينات واضافة حديد تسليح مع الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار استخدام المضافات مع السمن لتقوية الصب القديم مع الصب الجديد اخوكم هادي العمار العراق


----------



## Jamal (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled (troy) (23 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد عسر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> برش الحديد يقصد به تنظيف الحديد من الصدا
> 
> بس beam يعني ايه :67: بيتهيالي ملهاش توضيح اكتر من كده وممكن اقولك كمان يعني كمر



يا راااااااااااااااااااااجل 
beam يعني اية اكيد انت بتهظر :86::86::86:


----------



## eng.ala a (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على كل هذه المعلومات القيمه ونرجو المزيد من المشاكل التي ممكن ان تواجهنا في الموقع وكيفية التعامل معها وخاصة الشروخ الخرسانيه وكيفية تمييز مدى خطورتها


----------



## كمال55 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبد الهادي حسن (27 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس احمد ابن د قال:


> شكرا على هذه الفكر والخطط بالنسبه الي وانا مهندس جديد اريد ان اسال
> طرح بانه يتم اضافة مواد لاصقه تربط الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده ما الاسم العلمي لهذه المواد وكيف يكون الية اضافتها



هي مواد ايبوكسيه توجد في عدة اشكال تختلف على حسب نوعها لطريقه التي تستخدمها وتوجد معها طريقه استخدامها وكيفية الاضافات الى اخره:31:
مثلا ربط خرسانه قديمه مع خرسانه جديده
ا& حقن الشروخ بمواد ايبوكسيه توقف عمل الشروخ ويزداد الربط في الشرخ و................:56:


----------



## عبد الهادي حسن (27 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس احمد ابن د قال:


> شكرا على هذه الفكر والخطط بالنسبه الي وانا مهندس جديد اريد ان اسال
> طرح بانه يتم اضافة مواد لاصقه تربط الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده ما الاسم العلمي لهذه المواد وكيف يكون الية اضافتها



هي مواد ايبوكسيه توجد في عدة اشكال تختلف على حسب نوعها لطريقه التي تستخدمها وتوجد معها طريقه استخدامها وكيفية الاضافات الى اخره:31:
مثلا ربط خرسانه قديمه مع خرسانه جديده
ا& حقن الشروخ بمواد ايبوكسيه توقف عمل الشروخ ويزداد الربط في الشرخ و................:56:


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أكتوبر 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط لاتاحة الفرصة لغيره للتثبيت





*مثبــت:* متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sematic (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sematic (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amrtata (30 سبتمبر 2011)

عظيم جداا


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (22 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم
اشكركم علي هذا الموضوع المهم
انا عندي مشكلة صعبة قليلا ..عندي تضرر بمبني في الطابق الارضي في السقف والاعمدة حوالي 6 اعمدة وفوق الطابق الارضي يوجد طابقين ونريد معالجة الطابق الارضي اي سيتم ازالة السقف والاعمدة المتضررة ومن ثم اعادة الصب .. فهل هذا ممكن 
سقف الارضي سولد سلاب والاول والثاني من نوع الهوردي


----------



## محمد19775 (23 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع هاااام و مميز


----------

